# Can't get a signal with new DTV converter box



## us.littlefairy (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought a converter box and I can't get any channels. It says no signal. I can pick up local channels without the box crystal clear. I know some the the stations in my area are already broadcasting in digital. So what's wrong? I've turned the antenna, reset the box, and checked the make sure it was hooked up right. I have an outside antenna ,so I went online and found out what type of antenna I'm supposed to use and I'm using the right kind of antenna. Can anyone tell me how to fix my problem and what's wrong. I don't understand how I can pick up channels without the box perfectly and not any channels with the box. I know that digital works different and that you ether get it or you don't. There's not any in between with static.


----------



## us.littlefairy (Sep 21, 2008)

I have scanned for the channels, yes the TV's on the right channel, and I did see where the antenna is supposed to be pointed but It still doesn't work. We actually have 2 boxes and nether one of them work.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Take a trip to www.antennaweb.com and look up the listings for your area. it'll tell you which channels have digital simulcasts and what the new channel number is.


----------



## cowboyup4christ (Oct 5, 2008)

what type of antenna do you have I had a client who had the same problem they had a VHF only antenna and some areas of the US are UHF only on digital if this is the case you will not get a signal. and will need to install a UHF antenna. check www.DTVUSAforums for some good suggestions as well.


----------

